

Delicious-like bookmarks on github - abraham
https://github.com/hmason/gitmarks

======
eapen
I saw this tweet earlier but I am not clear on how the data is stored in
Github. Does it create a new repo? Does anyone have any working examples?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The author, Hilary Mason (chief scientisit of bit.ly), shows her delicious
ones: <https://github.com/hmason/gitmarks_hm>

Apparently it transforms the data into a github repos.

~~~
inetsee
It seems to me that an application like this, if it became as widely used as
Delicious, would crush GitHub.

------
agscala
Seems like an interesting concept, how can it be social though?

